
Ask HN: Personal and Side Business Finance Software - weirdtunguska
I&#x27;m looking for something to use to manage both my personal finances and my (very small) side business. A few things that I think it would help immensely:<p>- support for CSV, QIF and QLX files
- both accounting and budgeting capabilites (YNAB has a good idea on budget)
- Be able to separate different types of accounts (Checking, Saving, Investments, etc) by bank
- Easy to use (double-entry might be overkill)
- Linux and MacOS (Windows and web self hosting optional)<p>So far I tried:<p>- YNAB 4: works, simple, no web self hosting (Dropbox only for version 4), Wine on Linux
- GnuCASH: kinda complicated, no web, no budget
- Mint is not available for the banks I use and in my country
- Homebank: works, no web, no budget
- Excel files: high maintenance, no web
- Google Sheets: high maintenance<p>Thanks!
======
empaone
I think ledger[0] or hledger[1] might work for you. The latter is a Haskell
port of the former that provides an additional web-based interface.

[0] [http://www.ledger-cli.org/](http://www.ledger-cli.org/) [1]
[http://hledger.org](http://hledger.org)

